# Chrome Rims



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

I was just flipping through some threads yesterday and had found a link to a site with BEAUTIFUL chrome rims with a nice wide lip mounted on a GTO. But when i came back the link was gone... anyone else seen it??? 
I know this sounds dumb, but i want to buy them

if not... does anyone know where i can find some nice chrome deep-dish style rims to fit my 06 gto??


----------

